#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Way to copy size and position quickly from one slide to another?

## Vaslo

Hello everyone,

I am doing the following and need some advice:

-Created two formatted tables in Excel to cut and paste over to Powerpoint
-Cut and paste each table over as a Windows Enhanced Media file
-Have to go back and adjust both tables for size and position

Is there a quick way to copy "size and position" from one picture to another?  I have to do this for 30+ mini powerpoints and its tedious to copy and paste and then input the 8 values.

Thank you!

----------


## buckyswider

Sorry I'm little help, but I'm looking for the same thing.  Apparently there was a way (ctrl-y) prior to PP2003 to do this.  I found a vba macro to do it, but have to go back and figure out how to add macros to powerpoint for this to work.  

Here is that macro from http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6...to-another-obj :

(If there's a quick tutorial on how to add an use this, that would be much appreciated!)

Here's an example that works. You can adapt it to suit your specific needs.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## buckyswider

Well, I got it to work (sort of).  Plenty of tutorials on how to use macros in PP.  I used this quick youtube:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meD5DK4Quok

HOWEVER, this macro is sort of limited.  You need to have both selections made PRIOR to invoking the macro.  And I can't figure out how to do that on multiple slides.  So it's great for making multiple objects the same size and position on the same slide...  :Smilie:    Will continue plugging away to see if there's a solution to this...

----------


## Cutter

@ buckyswider

Welcome to the forum.

Please notice that code tags have been added to your post(s).  The forum rules require them so please keep that in mind and add them yourself whenever showing code in any of your future posts.  To see instructions for applying them, click on the Forum Rules button at top of the page and read Rule #3.
Thanks.

----------


## buckyswider

Thanks Cutter....sorry!!

----------


## buckyswider

I found another way..."PPTools".  I used the starter set.  Can't really tell if the starter set is free or a demo version.  If a purchase is required, it would be 20 bucks.  Couldn't get it to work at first, then I realized I needed to configure the "position exactly" tool ("hammer") usint ctrl-click first, and set it to use the position.   Not sure if posting a link is appropriate, but googling should find it easily.  I'd still prefer the macro method, though.    :Frown:

----------

